# Broke my 3 point hitch



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Mark and the rest of you guys may profit from my recent experience.

Last week I was doing some drainage work on the property, with my YM2000. Cutting a 100' long ditch to drain an area that I am going to be building a new workshop on.

I had been removing dirt and had a good swail cut, the tractor was pulling good, the ground was dry enough for good traction but not so hard as to making cutting the ditch hard. The tractor was performing well, loading the 5 1/2' grader box easily.

Like always problems come when you least expect, and that is what happened this time. I backed up, lined the tractor up for another drag, put it in forward and away I went. About 5' into the drag I hit something, thinking it was a root, I worked the clutch a few times thinking it would break off. Well it didn't so I backed up slightly to get a good running start on it. Well, when it hit, it was like a brick wall no give at all. So I figured I was going to have to back off of it, dig around it and remove whatever it was. I tried to back up and when I did the box folded up under the right side of the tractor. Right away I figured someting wasn't right, you know I am smart that way! Looking down the way the box was hanging I figured the pin had come off the bottom right hand landing gear and the arm had just slipped off.

On closer examination I notice oil running out of the transmission housing, now that ain't right. Shutting the tractor down I climb down and give her a good looky see. The whole stud has been ripped right out of the tranny case. Like I said earlier being smart that way I came to the conclussion that "this ain't good".

Managed to get the box unhooked, abandonned it in the field and drove the tractor back to the barn, about 150'. Looking at the stud and getting a good look at the hole I cringed at the damage. Threads on the stud were broken with allot of extra metal that belong to the case stuck in the threads. Right away I start thinking, used housing, boring, taping, welding and all the other major repair type stuff. Knowing that being upset I was not going to accomplish any usefull repair that afternoon, I quit, went back to the house, cleaned up and took me a nap.

The next morning, with a clear head, I give it another look see. I notice that it is only the first three threads on the stud that are damaged the rest are nice and clean. Sticking my finger in the hole well it seems the same way. So I sit down with a fine tooth hacksaw blade and a very small file, I commenced to cleaning up the threads on the stud. One hour later I pronounce it good enough, time for a try. 

Well it wasn't to be, everytime I stuck the stud in and tried to start it, it crossthreaded. What now? Order a new stud, I had done looked around and couldn't find a replacement locally. All of a sudden like a bolt of lightneing it hit me. Their is a good stud on the left side. I took it off, said a chant, made a war dance and gave her a try. It threaded right on in the right side. And the bad stud screwed in the left side. 

I removed them both gave'm a good cleaning and a good coating of JB Weld screwed them in good and tight. Waited overnight to replace the lost oil. Next morning oiled her up, hooked up the box and went after it again.

Cause- 

I believe the stud either was never tight or it had come loose, when it backed out until on three threads holding it. Their simply was just not enough meat to hold it against the pulling force of the tractor.

What did I hit----

You guys ain't going to believe it, a burried full size automobile door. My property is an old homestead been people living at this home site since the 1920's.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good story on dealing with Murphy's Law. Glad everything finally worked out and you are back up and running again. I am amazed at some of the things I find burried around my place.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

At least you guys find cool stuff at your places, The best thing I have ever found was a fossilized bottle cap and a ton of rocks, and I mean a ton. I guess that is what I get for living on a Gravel pit


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Way to go. Glad you got her fixed and you're back up and running.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bumpity bump


----------

